# Behr Paint



## BAREBACK (Apr 5, 2007)

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF BEHR PAINT? HOME CHEAPO  IS BIG IN MY PART OF THE WORLD,AND I AM WONDERING IF IT IS WORTH MY TIME TO USE??:wallbash:


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

BAREBACK said:


> WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF BEHR PAINT? HOME CHEAPO  IS BIG IN MY PART OF THE WORLD,AND I AM WONDERING IF IT IS WORTH MY TIME TO USE??:wallbash:


Slickshift, one of the regulars here swears by it...
...I meant swears at it

Most contractors do not like it, I don't either


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I think I tend to think it may be fairly good paint if I can learn to paint with it. Heheh, in other words, it looks good when it looks good. I've only used it a couple of times and had less than really good results on an interior. I think it might be wise to learn it since hd has such a presence. I may pick a room in a house I intend to fix up a little for my daughter and experiment with it. Right now, I would not use it for a customer with any warranty. There are plenty of definite opinions on Behr here though! :whistling
Not long ago I would have said I would never use it again. But I really don't want to let get the best of me. I know I am better at prepping and painting than what my Behr experience shows. Plus the fact that I may be asked to use it somewhere. Still not sure I would use it for a customer, unless I do the prepping and the painting alone.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Nathan,

There should be a sticky about Behr paint. Possible a listing of links to the hundreds of threads that are started about it.

Suggestion,
Two stickies in the painting forums;

"Need bidding help for..."
and
"What do you think of Behr..."


Bareback,
I'm not ragging on ya. It's an honest question, that gets posted about once or twice a month.

We never seam to miss the opportunity for a "spirited" one sided debate about Behr. :laughing: 
None of the professional painters on this site use it or recommend it, for any purpose. For the price you are better off spending a few extra dollars on a good paint, Ben Moore, SW, PPG, etc.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

You mean I shouldn't be using it ? 

I find it funny that consumer reports keeps giving top marks in there paint issue, but I sometimes wonder how that magazine comes to its conclusions?? 

I used Behr's eggshell maybe 4 yrs ago (HO had it and I did a cash no warranty job for them) It was like glue! and if you didn't work it right, it would sag and run, could not put it on heavy but it was hard to put on thin with its consistency. Another problem with Behr is HD its self. Most real contractors can not behr (no pun intended) to stand in a line at a paint counter in any big box and wait behind a soccer mom looking for a qt of crap paint to do a stencil or some nonsense in there kids room. You get the point its all about service at least with me. Contractors will never get the correct service or discounts at a big box.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

George Z said:


> Slickshift, one of the regulars here swears by it...
> ...I meant swears at it
> 
> Most contractors do not like it, I don't either


Heheh, thought I was seeing things!

You know it is kind of funny, I had no problems with runs or drips. One o f the couple of times I used it I did not prep like I should have. Was supposed to be a quick temperary thing in my lr. Where the wall did not need prepping it looks like a good solid paint, no runs, drips, sags, or roller marks. But I did not take time to use proper sand paper for the couple of places that needed it. The sanding block and the priming with the paint (satin) did not work out. :laughing: Hey, got the old lady off my back for a little while! But it is the worst painting I have ever done, and this was not that long ago.


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

*Took this right off Slicks website!*

Well first off... welcome to the site.... you got to be new
Don't listen to everyone saying Slick likes it....HE LOVES IT!

http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5115&stc=1&d=1175809633
homepage_trio.jpg


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I think someone is ignoring this one. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## KellyPainting (May 30, 2006)

He's home...he just sent me this.....




http://local.ingenio.com/Listings/Details.aspx?NUM=a:6797742:13:3676535:14:831:4&q=painting&ls=2


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I think he is saying, "Let your conscience be your guide."


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

Since Home Depot's plan is to put us out of business,
there is no way I will ever give them a dollar (not even a Canadian dollar)


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

D**n, George may have a point! Hadn't really thought it. Kind of like the all the small farms going away. What you have left is huge organizations/corp's.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

I think Behr made pretty good paint up until about 10 years ago. Something happened and it turned to crap. They had this "Ultra Pure White" that brushed on trim like satin. I loved it. Then it changed. Wouldn't brush worth sh*t. I moved to another paint, and I'm satisfied with it. There is no reason to give them another try, they blew it. 

Sometimes people try to get you to use inferior products. They don't know any better. You need to educate them just a little. Explain that there's a reason it's cheap. In fact, for what it is, it's way overpriced. 

I was selling a spec house several years ago and the buyer wanted to use "American Title". My experience with them is they are dishonest and should not be in business. I told the customer that I wouldn't sell the house if they insisted on "American Title". They were fine with using another company when I put it that way.


----------



## siberian (Mar 15, 2007)

I use SW most of the time. I also like BM but they store is out of the way, and hours are not as good. Have to admitt that the new manager (about a yr now) at Sw has done a great job of of making you want to stay with them. My brother is a property maneger and when I help him out its usualy ICI paints. But then its all semi gloss ,ulra hide .


----------



## amauri (Feb 26, 2007)

I did a small bedroom repainting with behr once and ,what i do with BM 2 coats,behr called for a 3rd coat.Result: What should be a simple 2 coats room became a nightmare. 

Behr ?,not for me!


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

*One time*

I had to use Behr lifetime outside once because the homeowner supplied it. I treated the prep like I always do and entered their paint. Sort of like a copy and paste thing, but it turned out well. I do alot of repaints in that area and for the deep color it is it still looks great. I guess even the best paint can look like crapola if you do not paint verses a inferior paint look good if you do prep right.

Bottom line is if I get the job I will use it, but with some restrictions to my labor warranty. I will not turn away work on a difference in paint preference.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Heh heh...you guys are funny

BAREBACK
True story
My sister just bought a house
Funny enough, right down the road from a Home Despot
Calls me up "we need help...we need painting done"
"OK sis, I'll be down this weekend"
Sis "We bought Behr paint for-"
Me "Return it"
Sis "What?!?"
Me "Just return it. Then go get some Ben Moore or Pittsburgh"
Sis "I...I...I just bought it, I'm not returning it"
Me "Then Dump It Down The Drain and go get some good stuff. I'm not kidding"
Sis "wah...?...I'm not dumping it down the drain..."
Me "You'll be sorry"

The weekend comes around, me & the wife are heading over
Me (to wife) "Man, I really, really, really, hope she bought some real paint. If we get there and she's got gallons of Behr for me to use...I...I...I'll just hope there's a couple of piles of the neighbor's dog crap in her yard that I can eat to prove my love for my sister, because I am _not_ using that Behr"


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

thom said:


> There is no reason to give them another try, they blew it.



They didn't blow it, it's the number one selling paint in the country! :laughing:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

4thGeneration said:


> I will not turn away work on a difference in paint preference.


I will

Well, I should say, customer wants something I'm not familiar with, it's an extra 15-30%

Customer wants Behr, it's 50% over what a premium paint would be
That crap can take 4 or 5 coats
And it'll still look like butt


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Humble Abode said:


> They didn't blow it, it's the number one selling paint in the country! :laughing:


#1 selling anything only means good marketing-not necessarily good product


----------

